# Clovis-first hypothesis dead?



## Vladd67 (Apr 7, 2008)

DNA found in Oregon rewrites the book on the first native Americans - Science, News - The Independent


----------



## dekket (Apr 8, 2008)

Interesting how new discoveries push the date of human occupation further and further back.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 8, 2008)

Crikey, maybe it'll turn out that Michael Scott Rohan was righter than he knew when he wrote the Winter of the World series...


----------



## Xwing Mom (Apr 23, 2008)

For what it's worth, National Geographic had some interesting articles a couple of years back that debunked the Clovis first idea.


----------



## Overread (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes there has been a lot of controvasy about the Clovis people - one of my lectures described it not as science, but more like a religious following of hte concept that they were the first people in the USA - despite several differnet sites with evidence proving otherwise (there was a lot of slander and insults thrown about - not science by study, but by pride and politics)


----------

